# WTB--Spare locking knob for Garmin EchoMap 64 bail mount?



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

Check your bilges.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Did that, no luck. Found a replacement at a local marine electronics shop.


----------

